

When I open Firefox I get pacman sounds in the background... - there
http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/forum/1/677839

======
jmount
This is funny. Obviously the preview function of Firefox hitting Google's
Pacman gag. But in all seriousness Firefox's urge to pre-load stuff is going
to be one of the things that gives people reasons to more away and kills
Firefox (I guess Chrome benefits from that in the end). I have an earlier
complaint about this and cookie pre-loading during Google searches on Firefox:
[http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2009/07/should-your-mom-
use-g...](http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2009/07/should-your-mom-use-google-
search/)

~~~
dkersten
I've been refraining going on google because of that pacman crap. Its NOT ok
for websites to play sound without me manually enabling it, not even google.

